# Shipping possessions - customs



## MrJingles (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi all,

When shipping possessions into UAE (specifically Abu Dhabi), what should I be checking for when I pack so that I don't accidentally break any UAE law? Things I can think of:-

Drugs (obviously)
Prescription medications not accompanied by a prescription
Pornography
etc ...?

For example, in the thread entitled 'computers, hard drives, and customs in the UAE' the poster mentions 'scare stories on the internet about what can and can't be brought into the UAE'. I wonder what else I need to be careful I don't pack?

I also want to ship my PC over, sounds like from that thread that the hard drives will not be searched, anyone had experience to the contrary? What would be considered illegal on them? Moves / music from filesharing sites? Is it best to ship the PC/drives separately or take them with you in checked baggage?

Can I pack everything together or do certain items need to be packed separately?

Finally what is the process involved? I need a residence permit and have to provide a complete inventory of items? Shipment needs to arrive within a certain time of entering the country?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi MrJingles,

Just in case you are planning on packing any painkillers do not pack Codeine as it is illegal here.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

A lot of scare mongering. Do not bring porn is a given. You can bring medicine but do so with a prescription if they are on the uae drug list, and suggest you hand carry those with you. Do not attempt to ship in lots of religious stuff that might amount to you trying to spread your own religion (like brining in a box of 30 bibles). I would avoid bringing in pirated music/movies that are on disc. Throw it on a hard drive and hand carry it with you. 

Packing will depend how you are shipping stuff. Are you sending cargo or going through a company? If you are just bringing a few things over, then I would suggest carrying them over with you and paying for extra luggage up to the max you can bring. Shipping cargo is expensive, but cheaper then shipping a half container. If you need to ship cargo, then they will not be as strict themselves. The companies who do the container shipping will tell you that you can not send anything religious related, no drugs (some people have issues sending gnc type products thought that method), will be ??? about sending dvds that are copies, etc. 

Would suggest to send as much through as extra luggage (have to let the airline know ahead of time usually), then do the cargo if you cant get everything you want sent in that amount. Last would be the container shipping through a company, but usually that is for people who are sending over lots of items like furniture and belongings and tend to be people who have a large shipping allowance. 

Good luck with your move.


----------

